# Masterbuilt control panel issues



## darcylockhart (Jan 13, 2021)

Hey guys, I was looking through the forum to see what other users are doing with some equipment I own and I noticed a lot of people having control panel issues with their Masterbuilts.
I have a 130b and I had to do this to fix it:

Afterwards I sealed it up with high heat caulk. Not sure if this will help anyone, but it worked for me!


----------



## old sarge (Jan 13, 2021)

Nice fix!


----------



## darcylockhart (Jan 13, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Nice fix!


Thanks, I saw a lot of talk about control panels not working and I literally just had to fix mine. Was frustrating trying to find info


----------



## dr k (Jan 15, 2021)

If humidity gets in fron underneath the controller on a hot summer day and condenses over night you'll never get it dry inside  On my Mes 40 PID controller I unplug it and bring it inside in conditioned air. My Mes 30 is the same for the stock top rear mounted controller. I cut the locking tabs off the pin connectors to easily unplug and mark the top of the male and female pins to make sure the are aligned  right side up with white liquid paper to quickly connect and bring it inside in between smokes. When connected it sits ontop away from the vent since the Mes 30 vent is so close to the controller.


----------

